
They’re Not Middle Class, They’re Well-Off, and That Should Worry You - smacktoward
https://whatever.scalzi.com/2019/07/12/theyre-not-middle-class-theyre-well-off-and-that-should-worry-you/
======
howard941
> The folks the NYT is visiting are all nervous; they’re waiting for necks to
> be on the chopping block

It's like someone flipped a switch in the 1980s. It shouldn't be this way.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
Yeah, nothing trickled down.

------
notus
I think one article is looking at combined income of a family and the other is
looking at single income. The author is rather dismissive of the justifying
NYT piece as well which in my opinion raises a good point about our perception
of middle class. Some people want to apply a rigid definition to the term that
is defined by income which really doesn't make a whole lot of sense given the
variance in incomes regionally. Others perceive it as more of a lifestyle
whose membership is more determined by spending habits, additional expenses,
other lifestyle decisions, etc.

